# Fingerstall



## Jawbonez

Anyone know where I can find a leather fingerstall in the Myrtle Beach area or online? Any help would be appreciated Thanks.


----------



## big brother

this has been here quite a while, why don't you tell us what a "fingerstall" is?
charlie


----------



## Mark G

I'm thinking he is referring to a leather thumbguard- for adding grip to the conventional reel- or protecting the finger when casting heavy lead with a spinner, 

I would think most tackle shops would have them. I get by with a piece of inner tube myself.


----------



## Jawbonez

Sorry about the delay in response. I was talking about a leather finger protector for casting heavy long surf rods. I'm looking for one commercial made in leather. The only one I can find that are all leather are in the UK. I was hoping to find one a little closer to home. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Orest

*You mean one of these.....*

http://shop.oysterbaytackle.com/product_info.php/cPath/65/products_id/228


----------



## RW_20

Dumb question.

You have checked Bass Pro down there?


----------



## kingfisherman23

BassPro doesn't have them, and evidently doesn't carry them because I tried to get one ordered and Mike couldn't find anything in the system.

Try thesurfcaster.com, they have a nice one with a double-stitched leather pad and elastic sleeve backing for like 3.99.

Evan


----------



## Jawbonez

racewire20 said:


> Dumb question.
> 
> You have checked Bass Pro down there?


yes I've checked bass pro and everywhere else I can think of down here. No one carries them in leather. I may just order one fom uk or try to find a leather shop to saw me one up. My old one is past its prime and due to retire..


----------



## Jawbonez

kingfisherman23 said:


> BassPro doesn't have them, and evidently doesn't carry them because I tried to get one ordered and Mike couldn't find anything in the system.
> 
> Try thesurfcaster.com, they have a nice one with a double-stitched leather pad and elastic sleeve backing for like 3.99.
> 
> Evan


I'll have to check that site out. Thanks.


----------



## mud

I think Greg may still have a few laying around. Give him a call or ask him on this forum


----------



## SALTSHAKER

Go on line and google "Thumbdinger" This might do it for you. I forgot what site I got mine on, but the guy sent one to me to try when I asked questions on it.... works good.. salt


----------



## sprtsracer

I have one exactly like the one at the link posted by Orest and have had no problems with it...ALTHOUGH...Lee Valley (same place I get my magnets from), has what they call "High-Friction Guard Tape", that was made for wood carvers. It's cotton guaze impregnated with latex and they advertise it as "sticks to itself, not to other things, and holds its shape well once formed". 3/4" wide by 90' long roll is $4.90. I'm going to get a roll to try, as once it's on, I figure it will be easier to keep on, rather than taking off and putting on the leather guard numerous times.


----------



## Jawbonez

thanks for the info. I will have to look into the friction tape also.


----------



## Tacpayne

you can get the ones like Orest posted at the red Drum Tackle in Buxton, If you call them they ship, they are only 1.59 there.


----------



## Jawbonez

Tacpayne said:


> you can get the ones like Orest posted at the red Drum Tackle in Buxton, If you call them they ship, they are only 1.59 there.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Nolan

You can buy real leather finger and thumb stalls hand-made from gloving leather at www.fingerstalls.com. These are ideal if your bass fishing or using a braded line.


----------



## Jawbonez

Nolan said:


> You can buy real leather finger and thumb stalls hand-made from gloving leather at www.fingerstalls.com. These are ideal if your bass fishing or using a braded line.


Thats exactly what I'm looking for. Would you know how long the shipping would be?


----------



## Nolan

The postal service says 5 days but its better to expect 10 !!!


----------



## Nolan

Postal service estimate 5 days by air


----------

